# Paracord Single Piece 25 Foot Watch Band



## hunterp (Oct 19, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK1ttezTbeU[/ame]


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I like the idea of using that hardware for the watch strap.


----------



## hunterp (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks! I used Kloud City, $12 for 6 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0093VAVNI/ref=pe_385040_121528360_TE_dp_1


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That's not a bad price. Is the hardware good quality?


----------



## hunterp (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes, the Kloud City buckles are great quality. No complaints.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll have to remember that the next time I'm looking for metal buckles.


----------

